# MKIV Jetta - Does disabling ABS hurt the car at all



## reddeth (Oct 18, 2008)

In the process of replacing my wheel bearings a few days ago, I bent up the reluctor/speed sensor ring on the front drivers side. After putting the car back together, the ABS system kicks in on that wheel almost every time I stop the car. I have a new wheel hub on order, but it will take a week or so to get here, so I pulled fuse #9 from inside the car so I could at least drive it. 

1) The ABS and traction light are on, and the BRAKE light is flashing, I'm guessing this is normal because I unplugged the ABS fuse, can anyone confirm this should be happening? 

2) Will it hurt the car to drive it for a few days with ABS disabled? 

3) Should I pull the ABS and ABS pump fuse from under the hood too, or just the #9 fuse in the cabin? 

Thanks.


----------



## mozcar78 (Nov 30, 2003)

reddeth said:


> In the process of replacing my wheel bearings a few days ago, I bent up the reluctor/speed sensor ring on the front drivers side. After putting the car back together, the ABS system kicks in on that wheel almost every time I stop the car. I have a new wheel hub on order, but it will take a week or so to get here, so I pulled fuse #9 from inside the car so I could at least drive it.
> 
> 1) The ABS and traction light are on, and the BRAKE light is flashing, I'm guessing this is normal because I unplugged the ABS fuse, can anyone confirm this should be happening?
> 
> ...


*no.* :beer:


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

reddeth said:


> 3) Should I pull the ABS and ABS pump fuse from under the hood too, or just the #9 fuse in the cabin?
> 
> Thanks.


Just turn traction control off using the switch on the center console. That will turn it off.


----------

